# kyokushin ; Advanced Katas + Bunkai Katas (by images)



## poph0ly (Jul 3, 2011)

_First Post:_

*Pinan Sono San *
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 (with bunkai)


*Pinan Sono Yon*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 (?!)


*Pinan Sono Go*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 (with bunkai)


----------



## poph0ly (Jul 4, 2011)

*Pinan Sono Saun Ura*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4


*Pinan Sono Yon Ura*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4


*Pinan Sono Go Ura
*Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3


----------



## poph0ly (Jul 5, 2011)

*Tsuki no Kata
*Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3

*Gekisai Dai*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3

*Gekisai Sho*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4


----------



## poph0ly (Jul 9, 2011)

*Yansu*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4 - Page 5 (with bunkai)


*Saiha*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4 (with bunkai)
*
Tensho*
Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4


----------



## poph0ly (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kanku*Page 1 - Page 2 - Page 3 - Page 4 - Page 5 - Page 6 - Page 7 - Page 8 - Page 9 (with bunkai)


----------

